# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R11-dijelimo sifre prodavateljima

## ivakika

Dragi moji, pocinjemo sa podjelom sifri

Obratite posebnu paznju na boldano!

Dakle, ukratko, svi oni koji zele svoju robu dati na prodaju na rasprodaji, moraju je *oznaciti* ( http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=283&Show=2272 ), *prebrojati* koliko komada imate(max 50) te *zbrojiti* vrijednost robe.

Sifru prodavatelja cete dobiti od mene, na ovom topicu, putem privatne poruke ili na mail rasprodaja@roda.hr . Napominjem da morate ostaviti *svoje puno ime i prezime te broj mobitela-bez toga necu dijeliti sifre.*
Nadalje, ovaj puta vam svima dajemo priliku da svoju robu predate ranije, odnosno u *petak 02.03. od 16-19 sati u prostorijama Rode u Canicevoj 14.* Medjutim, *ako robu ne donesete u petak 02.03., ostajete bez sifre* koja ce se dodijeliti gradjanima na listi cekanja, kojih je uvijek jako puno. 
Ako ste sigurni da necete moci svoju robu donijeti 02.03., onda svoju sifru zatrazite na telefon 092 10 72 800 i to 28.02-02.03. od 12-16 sati.

----------


## alanovamama

Molim meni šifru
Pozdrav

----------


## ivakika

alanovamama, molim samo ime prezime i br. mobitela na Privatnu poruku ili mail rasprodaja@roda.hr, prije izdavanja sifre

i napomena:
ako mi pisete na mail Rasprodaja, svakako napisite da ste sa otvorenog foruma, jer za "vanjske" vrijede neka druga pravila

----------


## sandraL

I ja bi molila šifru, šaljem podatke na pm

----------


## marinnah

molim i ja šifru

----------


## Sanja

I ja molim šifru, a podatke šaljem na pp.  :Smile:

----------


## Annar

I ja bih molila šifru, podaci stižu.

----------


## larmama

Koliko smije biti stara autosjedalica (0+) za prijavu na rasprodaju ?

----------


## apricot

5 godina (rok uporabe je 6, ali moramo dati kupcu šansu da je barem malo koristi).
znači, primamo 2002. i novije.

----------


## larmama

Hvala, apricot. Sad jos moram provjeriti na sjedalici godinu prozvodnje. 
Kupljena je 2002, ali tada mi ni na kraj pameti nije bilo provjeravati godinu proizvodnje. Za slijedecu sam bila obucenija, pa sam i to gledala    :Grin:  .

----------


## stella

Ako nije kasno,poslala sam mail s podacima za šifru.

----------


## Romana

Imam jedno pametno pitanje.Čanićeva je...gdje?Tražim na karti,al izbacuje mi kojekakve rezultate.Jel to između Britanca i črnomerca?  :Embarassed:

----------


## ivakika

da, izmedju Britanca i Crnomerca
tocnije, Caniceva je nakon trga Francuske revolucije, prva lijevo, kad ides prema Crnomercu(bar mislim da je prva lijevo  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## apricot

je, prva u koju se može lijevo.

----------


## petarpan

još pitanjca... može li na rasprodaju grudnjak za dojenje, s etiketom, never used i isto nikad korišteni, original zapakirani jastučići za dojilje?!

----------


## ivakika

grudnjak za dojenje moze, pretpostavljam i jastucici, ali to neka se javi netko sa dojenja

----------


## ivarica

ne znam, ima jako puno nepopularnih marki.

----------


## petarpan

jastučići su nukovi.

----------


## ivakika

bolje ne  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ne moze

----------


## Sanda

Jel mi treba sifra i za donaciju? ili samo dovezem robu i igracke u terminu predaje?

----------


## emily

ako doniras, ne treba ti shifra, dovoljno je reci da je za donaciju
ili mozes oznaciti robu sa "shifrom" RODA

----------


## Sanda

A kad se moze donijeti roba za donaciju?

----------


## ivakika

08 i 09.03 od 11-19 sati paviljon 7 Zg Velesajam  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

i ako donirate ne morate cekati u redu, vec samo predajte robu sa naznakom da je za donaciju

----------


## Trinny

Jel ima jos sifri za prodavatelje?

----------


## ivakika

na zalost, nema

----------


## miha

> i ako donirate ne morate cekati u redu, vec samo predajte robu sa naznakom da je za donaciju


što se sve može donirati?

----------


## ivakika

sve sto se moze i prodavati  :Smile:  
dakle odjeca, obuca, igracke, oprema, kolica, kinderbeti;........

----------

